# HTTP 400 Bad Request



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

The other day on my laptop when I clicked on my Yahoo mail symbol I got the message HTTP 400 Bad Request. I can no longer access Yahoo Mail from my computer in any way. 

I went to the library and accessed Yahoo Mail fine. What happened? "The web page cannot be found" opens . I am using Windows 7 Home Premium.

Thanks for any help or suggestions offered.

Bill


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Do you have a different computer you can try?
Have you tried using a proxy server like http://www.freeproxyserver.ca/ ?
Have you tried a straight "ping" command to Yahoo to see if it responds?
Have you contacted your ISP support?

For a while, I had a similar problem with google that was all in the way that the satellite provider was attempting to intervene in the connection. They eventually got it worked out, but I had to use a proxy or VPN until then.


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

The problem with my computer accessing my Yahoo Mail was a virus in Yahoo Mail on my computer. I took it in to the computer store and they removed the virus and now its working fine. This virus only affected Yahoo Mail on my ASUS laptop computer.

Bill


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Data points are important for the next person who might have a problem.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

My Yahoo mail won't come up on my laptop or my iPad, but my boyfriend's yahoo mail comes up no problem, I've been able to have them email to reset my password, but still comes up to a "routine maintenance" window (which must be a fake)


----------

